# Ko Olina Beach Club to Hanauma Bay



## Green Eyed Hapa (May 3, 2014)

Aloha,

I'd like to go to Hanauma Bay to snorkel before the crowds get too big and clarity of water still good. Plan to go on a weekday.

Would it be necessary to be there by 7:00 when they open? When should we plan to leave Marriott Ko Olina to get there by then? How about traffic?

Mahalo for advice!


----------



## danb (May 3, 2014)

*Hanauma Bay*

Driving from KoOlina to Hanauma bay will take you about two hours at that hour. Traffic from this side of the island is bumper to bumper. If there is a accident you can sit for a long time. I would recommend getting of in Kunia and going up 76 to the north shore. Snorkeling is good at Haleiwa Beach. 
When you hit the traffic circle outside town take a left towards Waialua and a short distance down the road is a small plaza. There is a small bakery there called the Paalaa Kai bakery. They have the most amazing pastries and doughnuts. Gets some for the beach. Also the smal store there has fried chicken and poke. A hidden gem.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2014)

Hanauma Bay is grossly over-used, and over-rated.  You can probably see as much in the Ko'Olina Lagoons.  Not worth the hassle IMNSHO.


----------



## jsfletch (May 3, 2014)

I just had breakfast at Electric Beach (about a 1/2mile up from KoOlina) there must have been two dozen divers (both snorkelers and scuba) also there were a # of comm'l dive boats in the water. Drove up to electric beach ( just passed the Kahi Power plant. You can almost drive on the beach next to your favorite beach spot. Great sunbathing, surfing, and diving. 
Why drive all the way over to Hanamua (sp?).


----------



## myhrse11 (May 3, 2014)

The drive to Hanauma Bay isn't that bad but leave early,  Before 7am get into Honolulu by 7 (when traffic really starts to ramp up) have breakfast and then continue against the traffic to the Bay. It's not really a matter of when everyone gets there but when the tide is coming in which makes it murky. Best to get there there when the tide is just starting to go out. 

Ko Olina isn't too bad for snorkling, Electric Beach or head up the north shore to Sharks Cove.


----------



## CatLovers (May 3, 2014)

Let me add my voice to those who say that Hanauma Bay is highly over-rated.  Crowded, coral that's been so clambered over that it's broken and dead, screaming children with virtually no adult supervision, and let's not forget the mandatory group "safety presentation" and the crowd management techniques that waste precious minutes (hours) until you finally get to the beach.  Far, far better to find another one of the fantastic beaches on Oahu where you can snorkel in relative quiet and really enjoy what the spectacular ocean has to offer.  If you have the money to splurge, even better to research an offshore trip on a boat, where the quality of the coral (and thus the fish) will be even better.  

If you want to see the bright vivid colors that the tropical oceans are known for, then dead coral that's been trampled on a thousand times is not where you'll find it!  Give Hanauma Bay a skip and you won't regret it!


----------



## tompalm (May 3, 2014)

If you go on a weekday, leaving at 5:30 a.m. should be fine and allow you to get there by 7 a.m.   But, I recommend you go on Saturday or Sunday and leave around 6:30 or 7 a.m., there will not be any traffic and the crowd is the same on a weekday as the weekend. The parking lot fills up everyday by 10 a.m. And opens again around 1 p.m. after people leave. Getting there early is good, but what makes the water murky is chop waves and wind. The color of the reef is better in full sun.  So diving later in the morning is actually better, but there will be more people around.  But most of the people are on the beach, so don't worry. 

The trip to Hanauma Bay is definitely worth it and you should go. Also, after you leave the bay, drive north around the island toward Waimalo. That drive was just rated as the 2nd most scenic drive in the USA. I live less than a mile from Hanauma Bay and drive by often. Below are some pics that I shot last week. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/96272404@N00/sets/72157644185556556/


----------



## tompalm (May 3, 2014)

While you are on the east side of the island, after leaving Hanauma Bay, go to another great beach in Waimanalo.  Go to the McDonalds in Waimanalo and turn right, drive about a half mile until you get to the end of the road and park on the side. Walk down to the beach.  It is one of the most beautiful beaches on the island that few people know about.  You can sit under the pine trees and relax in the shade all day.  

When you drive back to the west side, continue to take in other areas like Kailua or Kailua town.  Drive back through H3.  In fact, driving to Hanauma Bay is probably better to take H3 to Kailua and go around the Waimanalo side of the island.  There is be less traffic and more scenery.  If you take H3 both ways, check out Hawaii Kai for lunch after Hanauma Bay.  There are a lot of great places to eat, Fat Boys, Teddy's Burger, Kona Brewery, and a bunch others on the other side of Hawaii Kai by the Costco shopping center.


----------



## myhrse11 (May 3, 2014)

One other thing...Going during the week is fine but the Bay is closed on Tuesdays. Keep an ear on the local news since they can close the bay due to brown water (too much rain), rough water (high winds/surf) and jelly fish which usually show up about a week after the full moon.


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (May 7, 2014)

Mahalo All for the suggestions. Does anyone know if the snorkeling is good at Kaiona Beach ?


----------



## california-bighorn (May 8, 2014)

If you do decide to go to Hanauma Bay to snorkel, swim thru the "slot" and snorkel outside of the reef.  Very few visitors venture out there. The water is much clearer and you'll see lots of larger fish and occasional eels. If you are not sure were the slot is, ask a lifeguard.  But, since you will be so close to Kahe (Electric) Beach that would be a good place to snorkel.  Just enter on the right side of the park and swim out to where the discharge pipes from the power plant empty into the ocean.  The water being discharged is probably 10 degrees warmer and the fish are drawn to it.  When diving and photographing there, I would just decend to area just past the pipes, hangout at the bottom and let the fish (and occasional turtle) come to me.  And I would also go to sharks cove before driving to Hanauma Bay.  You want to get to any of these locations early, although the time is not as much of a consideration at Electric Beach.


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (May 10, 2014)

tompalm said:


> If you go on a weekday, leaving at 5:30 a.m. should be fine and allow you to get there by 7 a.m.   But, I recommend you go on Saturday or Sunday and leave around 6:30 or 7 a.m., there will not be any traffic and the crowd is the same on a weekday as the weekend. The parking lot fills up everyday by 10 a.m. And opens again around 1 p.m. after people leave. Getting there early is good, but what makes the water murky is chop waves and wind. The color of the reef is better in full sun.  So diving later in the morning is actually better, but there will be more people around.  But most of the people are on the beach, so don't worry.
> 
> The trip to Hanauma Bay is definitely worth it and you should go. Also, after you leave the bay, drive north around the island toward Waimalo. That drive was just rated as the 2nd most scenic drive in the USA. I live less than a mile from Hanauma Bay and drive by often. Below are some pics that I shot last week.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/96272404@N00/sets/72157644185556556/



Mahalo, Tom, sounds like you know Ohau!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (May 10, 2014)

california-bighorn said:


> If you do decide to go to Hanauma Bay to snorkel, swim thru the "slot" and snorkel outside of the reef.  Very few visitors venture out there. The water is much clearer and you'll see lots of larger fish and occasional eels. If you are not sure were the slot is, ask a lifeguard.  But, since you will be so close to Kahe (Electric) Beach that would be a good place to snorkel.  Just enter on the right side of the park and swim out to where the discharge pipes from the power plant empty into the ocean.  The water being discharged is probably 10 degrees warmer and the fish are drawn to it.  When diving and photographing there, I would just decend to area just past the pipes, hangout at the bottom and let the fish (and occasional turtle) come to me.  And I would also go to sharks cove before driving to Hanauma Bay.  You want to get to any of these locations early, although the time is not as much of a consideration at Electric Beach.



California-Bighorn,

The Brune Ohana from Roseville, Ca will be heading to Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club on SUnday. Mahalo for the Oahu tips!!!


----------



## daventrina (May 13, 2014)

*Currents*



california-bighorn said:


> If you do decide to go to Hanauma Bay to snorkel, swim thru the "slot" and snorkel outside of the reef.  Very few visitors venture out there. The water is much clearer and you'll see lots of larger fish and occasional eels. If you are not sure were the slot is, ask a lifeguard.


While it is true that the snorkeling is better and the diving can be great ... the current through the slot can exceed 5 knots at peak and can be difficult or impossible to navigate.



CatLovers said:


> Let me add my voice to those who say that Hanauma Bay is highly over-rated.  Crowded, coral that's been so clambered over that it's broken and dead, screaming children with virtually no adult supervision, and let's not forget the mandatory group "safety presentation" and the crowd management techniques that waste precious minutes (hours) until you finally get to the beach.  Far, far better to find another one of the fantastic beaches on Oahu where you can snorkel in relative quiet and really enjoy what the spectacular ocean has to offer.


Exactly!


----------

